# Blame it on the Rain-2 (Delivery)



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m beginning to see a pattern. Rainy Saturday=bad day. I literally had one decent ping 8 am to about 3 pm, at which point I just went home with my whopping $13. Maybe one more could have been taken, but I didn’t like the area it was taking me. The rest were garbage.

I don’t know what it is about Saturdays that make them really slow here. But add rain - and it’s DEAD. Logically speaking, it should pick up on rainy days, and it does on weekdays. But the rain+Saturday combo is the kiss of death.

I spent $30 on coffee/snacks/lunch, earned $13. I’m such a great businesswoman! 😂


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m beginning to see a pattern. Rainy Saturday=bad day. I literally had one decent ping 8 am to about 3 pm, at which point I just went home with my whopping $13. Maybe one more could have been taken, but I didn’t like the area it was taking me. The rest were garbage.
> 
> I don’t know what it is about Saturdays that make them really slow here. But add rain - and it’s DEAD. Logically speaking, it should pick up on rainy days, and it does on weekdays. But the rain+Saturday combo is the kiss of death.
> 
> I spent $30 on coffee/snacks/lunch, earned $13. I’m such a great businesswoman! 😂


Need to run a Black Friday sale just for you…


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I did my usual $$$ on Saturday although there was a ton of low offers between the lunch and dinner rush.

I have seen you on here *Ms. Mercenary *but I am not sure what area you work in. I go out over an hour from where I live to work and I also work all day, i mean all day, and I switch up my core. I work one core for breakfast, one for lunch and half of dinner, then another core the other half of dinner. Rain is not a problem for me because me core has a lot of college and universities, in addition to a bunch of upper middle class and well-to-dos who refuse to walk outside when it rains. So I was popping non-stop yesterday. I think you need to consider where your delivery platform allows you to go and then seek a different core with the expectation to not be afraid of journeying so far from home.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The Jax said:


> I did my usual $$$ on Saturday although there was a ton of low offers between the lunch and dinner rush.
> 
> I have seen you on here *Ms. Mercenary *but I am not sure what area you work in. I go out over an hour from where I live to work and I also work all day, i mean all day, and I switch up my core. I work one core for breakfast, one for lunch and half of dinner, then another core the other half of dinner. Rain is not a problem for me because me core has a lot of college and universities, in addition to a bunch of upper middle class and well-to-dos who refuse to walk outside when it rains. So I was popping non-stop yesterday. I think you need to consider where your delivery platform allows you to go and then seek a different core with the expectation to not be afraid of journeying so far from home.


Oh, I’m not afraid to journey away from home. I just have a few health considerations that limit me in climbing stairs or driving in the dark extensively. So I keep it pretty local. I work all day, too. But I also follow my gut. Yesterday - I just saw it - was not gonna happen. So I went home.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rain — hahaha — come try driving snow with 30mph winds at 1°F. And the silly people still say “Leave at door”


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

what is 8 am I don't remember ever seeing that ... I thought the day starts at 10


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

guano said:


> what is 8 am I don't remember ever seeing that ... I thought the day starts at 10


Mine starts around 4. 😂

It takes me exactly 2 hours to drink my coffee. This has been tested by decades of early mornings when I was young enough to stay asleep. After I wake, I need exactly 2 very quiet, very liesurely, very mellow hours with 24 oz of my own version of latte in a bone china mug.

Then I can start getting ready for whatever Ineed to do.

But those 2 hours are sacred and if I am interrupted, there WILL be bloodshed and severe pain in the groin area.

It’s possible this is the primary reason such a lovely being as I am is single.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I did my usual $$$ on Saturday although there was a ton of low offers between the lunch and dinner rush.
> 
> I have seen you on here *Ms. Mercenary *but I am not sure what area you work in. I go out over an hour from where I live to work and I also work all day, i mean all day, and I switch up my core. I work one core for breakfast, one for lunch and half of dinner, then another core the other half of dinner. Rain is not a problem for me because me core has a lot of college and universities, in addition to a bunch of upper middle class and well-to-dos who refuse to walk outside when it rains. So I was popping non-stop yesterday. I think you need to consider where your delivery platform allows you to go and then seek a different core with the expectation to not be afraid of journeying so far from home.


This is the first year I decided to stay in Florida the next 6 months so this was my first ever week doing DD in Florida.

Too soon to say for certain but so far, same as NY, nothing really much different. Same game - different location!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Rain — hahaha — come try driving snow with 30mph winds at 1°F. And the silly people still say “Leave at door”


Yeah, and they don't come out to get it until you've turned the corner.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I go out over an hour from where I live to work


Every time you do that, you put excess wear on your car and eat into your driving profits. If that's what you have to do to make a lot of money driving, you might as well just stop driving.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Sign up for amazon.


Seamus said:


> This is the first year I decided to stay in Florida the next 6 months so this was my first ever week doing DD in Florida.
> 
> Too soon to say for certain but so far, same as NY, nothing really much different. Same game - different location!


You should sign up for the ups holiday delivery.

It's like a daily self inflicted ass whooping !!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m beginning to see a pattern. Rainy Saturday=bad day. I literally had one decent ping 8 am to about 3 pm, at which point I just went home with my whopping $13. Maybe one more could have been taken, but I didn’t like the area it was taking me. The rest were garbage.
> 
> I don’t know what it is about Saturdays that make them really slow here. But add rain - and it’s DEAD. Logically speaking, it should pick up on rainy days, and it does on weekdays. But the rain+Saturday combo is the kiss of death.
> 
> I spent $30 on coffee/snacks/lunch, earned $13. I’m such a great businesswoman! 😂


Yeah. Phyuk Saturdays. Weekends used to be the best time to deliver, until these companies figured that out. Now, weekends are when they cut into our pay the most.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> This is the first year I decided to stay in Florida the next 6 months so this was my first ever week doing DD in Florida.
> 
> Too soon to say for certain but so far, same as NY, nothing really much different. Same game - different location!


Tell Guido to move back to his shore house while you’re away. I need more Bennys here. 😂


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Rain — hahaha — come try driving snow with 30mph winds at 1°F. And the silly people still say “Leave at door”


Try delivering ice cream when it’s 115 here in Vegas 😉


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Emptynesst said:


> Try delivering ice cream when it’s 115 here in Vegas 😉


That’s why I have a freezer in the car. 
I still haven’t figured out what to do with a hot fudge sundae though. Lol


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> That’s why I have a freezer in the car.
> I still haven’t figured out what to do with a hot fudge sundae though. Lol


Eat it. 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Emptynesst said:


> Try delivering ice cream when it’s 115 here in Vegas 😉


I don’t do Ice Cream unless it’s part of a restaurant order. I too have a fridge+freezer in the car, but I don’t even bother firing it up unless the tip is substantial. And it almost never is.

I used to take ice cream cakes (those usually tip well once they see the freezer - and I made sure they did), but the local Carvel owners are really rude so I decided their Willy the Whale crap is not worthy of my delivery service. They’re a decline now.

Rita’s Ice is annoying because of the entitled assholes who want one item delivered 10 miles for $2. It’s not Insulin, they can do without.

And never been to a ColdStone Creamery. I don’t have a reason why, I’ve never tried them, but I have a bad gut feeling about them.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t do Ice Cream unless it’s part of a restaurant order. I too have a fridge+freezer in the car, but I don’t even bother firing it up unless the tip is substantial. And it almost never is.
> 
> I used to take ice cream cakes (those usually tip well once they see the freezer - and I made sure they did), but the local Carvel owners are really rude so I decided their Willy the Whale crap is not worthy of my delivery service. They’re a decline now.
> 
> ...


Ice cream orders are good because they're always ready.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Ice cream orders are good because they're always ready.


I rarely see any worth the trip. People don’t seem to think it’s difficult to deliver ice cream and only tip a couole of bucks. Starbucks tips more and is easier to deliver.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Not Baskin Robbins. But the niche shops do well.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> People don’t seem to think it’s difficult to deliver ice cream and only tip a couole of bucks.


The reason they tip low for ice cream, I think, is that they know most of us don't have a way to keep it cold and so it's gonna be soft when they get it. I'm not gonna invest in a cooler, let alone a $60 freezer, for this job. I already had to get two bags.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Grubhubflub said:


> The reason they tip low for ice cream, I think, is that they know most of us don't have a way to keep it cold and so it's gonna be soft when they get it. I'm not gonna invest in a cooler, let alone a $60 freezer, for this job. I already had to get two bags.


Be careful trying to give her it when it’s soft , females hate that , and don’t even try giving a female soft ice cream either 😂😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t do Ice Cream unless it’s part of a restaurant order. I too have a fridge+freezer in the car, but I don’t even bother firing it up unless the tip is substantial. And it almost never is.
> 
> I used to take ice cream cakes (those usually tip well once they see the freezer - and I made sure they did), but the local Carvel owners are really rude so I decided their Willy the Whale crap is not worthy of my delivery service. They’re a decline now.
> 
> ...


I fire up my freezer at the start of the day Set to 0°F. I doubt the fuel cost to run it is noticeable. I mainly like it because it makes drink spills less likely. My six drink beverage bag fits in the freezer like it was made for it. A four drink carrier tray also will fit nicely.

I have been to ColdStone only a few times. It is good ice cream but not wonderful. The "cutting in" toppings is fun but a little kitschy.

FYI, I have forgotten to shut my freezer off and after two days my car will still start. 2.5 days not so much.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Atavar said:


> The "cutting in" toppings is fun but a little kitschy.


The place I went to will mix in flaming hot cheetos.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Sign up for amazon.
> 
> 
> You should sign up for the ups holiday delivery.
> ...


I’m on Amazon’s wait list. UPS has no openings in my location.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Bummer. I’ve thought about UPS, but it comes with a schedule.
Feedback from Amazon drivers is not encouraging.
Check USPS also, they are hiring a lot of places and best benefits.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Amazon is much easier than ups but it is a ton of miles.

Ups pays your miles but it's very compressed routes.

Overall I prefer flex because you get paid the full shift even if it's little to no work, and you can cancel if needed.

Only reason I signed up for ups is because they pay w2.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> I fire up my freezer at the start of the day Set to 0°F. I doubt the fuel cost to run it is noticeable. I mainly like it because it makes drink spills less likely. My six drink beverage bag fits in the freezer like it was made for it. A four drink carrier tray also will fit nicely.
> 
> I have been to ColdStone only a few times. It is good ice cream but not wonderful. The "cutting in" toppings is fun but a little kitschy.
> 
> FYI, I have forgotten to shut my freezer off and after two days my car will still start. 2.5 days not so much.


It actually eats quite a bit of gas, and I have one of those fancy eco models. Particularly if you also have air running, which most of the time you need a freezer - you do.

But mostly I stopped running it because - as I’ve mentioned - people suck.

Which is kinda moot as I’ve stopped taking those orders.

The only time it’s running is when I need it for my own stuff in the summer. I keep the fridge at 5C, freezer at 0C, and power it off every hour or so till it gets to about 8C.

I didn’t buy it for deliveries. I bought it for me. I’ve had a termoelectic cooler/heater for decades, but discovered I rarely use the heater option, and a freezer would better suit my needs. It’s very versatile ibecause both sections work independently, but if I need extra space I can remove the partition and set both sections to the same temperature - whether a freezer or fridge.

But - again - I don’t fire it up for customers unless I feel they’re worthy.



Grubhubflub said:


> The reason they tip low for ice cream, I think, is that they know most of us don't have a way to keep it cold and so it's gonna be soft when they get it. I'm not gonna invest in a cooler, let alone a $60 freezer, for this job. I already had to get two bags.


I mean… the obvious solution is to not order ice cream. 😂


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ice cream orders are exactly the same as any other genre of orders: pizza, Chinese, fast food, burgers,etc.etc.. Some are worth it and some aren’t, some tip well and some don’t.

I don’t understand the logic of excluding a food group simply because. All orders need a filter which is your brain. I’ll take ice cream all day every day if the offer is right, “it’s all about the Benjamin’s baby”.

A simple insulated bag keeps ice cream fine up to 15 to 20 minutes.

PRO TIP: Take good offers no matter what type of delivery it is! ✅


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Ice cream orders are exactly the same as any other genre of orders: pizza, Chinese, fast food, burgers,etc.etc.. Some are worth it and some aren’t, some tip well and some don’t.
> 
> I don’t understand the logic of excluding a food group simply because. All orders need a filter which is your brain. I’ll take ice cream all day every day if the offer is right, “it’s all about the Benjamin’s baby”.
> 
> ...


Um. Did I not say I don’t take them UNLESS they pay well? Problem is - they very rarely do.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> This is the first year I decided to stay in Florida the next 6 months so this was my first ever week doing DD in Florida.
> 
> Too soon to say for certain but so far, same as NY, nothing really much different. Same game - different location!


Will this have state tax ramifications?
Does Florida even have a state tax?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Ice cream orders are exactly the same as any other genre of orders: pizza, Chinese, fast food, burgers,etc.etc.. Some are worth it and some aren’t, some tip well and some don’t.
> 
> I don’t understand the logic of excluding a food group simply because. All orders need a filter which is your brain. I’ll take ice cream all day every day if the offer is right, “it’s all about the Benjamin’s baby”.
> 
> ...


I didn't even mind the dog food orders.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> Will this have state tax ramifications?
> Does Florida even have a state tax?


Fl has sales tax. It has corporate tax.

Does not have personal income tax.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Fl has sales tax. It has corporate tax.
> 
> Does not have personal income tax.


That is what I meant. Sorry. I didn't clarify.
So maybe thats why @Seamus migrated...Him and Trump.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m beginning to see a pattern. Rainy Saturday=bad day. I literally had one decent ping 8 am to about 3 pm, at which point I just went home with my whopping $13. Maybe one more could have been taken, but I didn’t like the area it was taking me. The rest were garbage.
> 
> I don’t know what it is about Saturdays that make them really slow here. But add rain - and it’s DEAD. Logically speaking, it should pick up on rainy days, and it does on weekdays. But the rain+Saturday combo is the kiss of death.
> 
> I spent $30 on coffee/snacks/lunch, earned $13. I’m such a great businesswoman! 😂


I've seen this type of story repeated many times on social media. It's happened to me many times as well. 

I realize that many markets are overloaded with drivers and that there's no shortage of bad tippers and bad deliveries. Having said that I can't help but get suspicious that something fishy is taking place.

Yes, there's lots of trash deliveries out there but there's also some good ones too, and by sheer odds we should be getting at least SOME. The fact that drivers can get 30,40, 50 or even more horrible pings in a row causes me to believe there's something very foul afoot.

At this point I have no doubt that high AR drivers are being taken care of at the expense of the "cherrypickers".

I realize it's a limited sample but I spoke to yet another high AR Dasher (99% AR) the other night and he told me he doesn't get many garbage offers. That very night I was getting bombarded with trash and he told me he wasn't. It seems obvious he's being taken care of.

If DD is passing over cherrypickers so is Uber and Grubhub.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I've seen this type of story repeated many times on social media. It's happened to me many times as well.
> 
> I realize that many markets are overloaded with drivers and that there's no shortage of bad tippers and bad deliveries. Having said that I can't help but get suspicious that something fishy is taking place.
> 
> ...


If that really is the case, I can’t be mad. If they really do take the crap, makes sense they’d throw some good ones their way.

I get my share of good Ue offers though am also below 10%. As for DD, my AR would be higher if I accepted crap. And I don’t.

But think about it: WHAT EXACTLY does a person with 99% AR consider a good offer? We’d not accept them.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I've seen this type of story repeated many times on social media. It's happened to me many times as well.
> 
> I realize that many markets are overloaded with drivers and that there's no shortage of bad tippers and bad deliveries. Having said that I can't help but get suspicious that something fishy is taking place.
> 
> ...


Well Duh! In DD it says right in the app That because of my high AR and customer rating I am given "first priority" on higher paying orders.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> That is what I meant. Sorry. I didn't clarify.
> So maybe thats why @Seamus migrated...Him and Trump.


No I’m temporarily migrating because it’s sunny and 82 degrees! No more winters in the Northeast! My W-2 is work from my home office anywhere in the world so ☀🌴🏖🏌️‍♂️🎾 instead of ❄🤧🌨🌬

I’m not saving much on taxes, my official residence is still NY and my W-2 is NY sourced. It’s all about the weather.


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

Seamus said:


> This is the first year I decided to stay in Florida the next 6 months so this was my first ever week doing DD in Florida.
> 
> Too soon to say for certain but so far, same as NY, nothing really much different. Same game - different location!


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

Seamus, any insights or suggestions you have? I'll be migrating 2-3 months a year to Florida now that my son moved there. He's in the Orlando area and all I can think about is how bad the traffic is when we visit him.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> No I’m temporarily migrating because it’s sunny and 82 degrees! No more winters in the Northeast! My W-2 is work from my home office anywhere in the world so ☀🌴🏖🏌️‍♂️🎾 instead of ❄🤧🌨🌬
> 
> I’m not saving much on taxes, my official residence is still NY and my W-2 is NY sourced. It’s all about the weather.


TurboTax asks if you had any income outside your primary residence State.
Does that mean that that income is taxed according to taxation laws of the state it was earned in?
So your delivery income in Florida would not be taxed?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> TurboTax asks if you had any income outside your primary residence State.
> Does that mean that that income is taxed according to taxation laws of the state it was earned in?
> So your delivery income in Florida would not be taxed?


I paid taxes in both NY and NJ when I worked in Manhattan. I’m pretty sure there are plenty part-time residents in FL for there to be some sort of arrangement.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Well Duh! In DD it says right in the app That because of my high AR and customer rating I am given "first priority" on higher paying orders.


.....and it says in my app that if I get my acceptance rate up to 50% then I'll be given priority on higher paying orders. If you want to get drunk real quick, I have a drinking game for you. Start reading UP.net threads and take shot every time Nats gets suspicious that something fishy is taking place.



Rickos69 said:


> TurboTax asks if you had any income outside your primary residence State.
> Does that mean that that income is taxed according to taxation laws of the state it was earned in?
> So your delivery income in Florida would not be taxed?


Generally, all of your income is taxed by your home state (assuming your home state has an income tax) regardless of where it was earned. If you earn income while away from your home state, then that income is also taxed by the state in which it was earned (again, assuming that state has an income tax). You then can take a credit on the income tax return for your home state for a portion of the taxes paid to other states. For example, my residence is in New Jersey, but I did deliveries as a non-resident in Pennsylvania, Ohio, and Indiana in 2021. When I filed my income tax returns for 2021, I filed non-resident returns for the deliveries that I did in Pennsylvania and Indiana. (Ohio does not tax the first $25,000 of business income, so I didn't need to file anything for Ohio.) Then on my New Jersey resident return, I declared all of my income (including the income earned in Pennsylvania and Indiana) and claimed a credit for a portion of the taxes paid to Pennsylvania and Indiana.

Since Florida does not have a state income tax, none of this would apply for deliveries done in Florida. If I ever delivered in Florida, it would be the same for tax purposes as doing the deliveries in New Jersey.

For W-2 income, some states have reciprocal agreements with other states. For example, if I live in New Jersey and get a W-2 job in Pennsylvania, I would pay state income tax to New Jersey on my W-2 income and nothing to Pennsylvania. This only applies to W-2 income, though, and only if the states have reciprocal agreements with each other.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

gotrocks said:


> Seamus, any insights or suggestions you have? I'll be migrating 2-3 months a year to Florida now that my son moved there. He's in the Orlando area and all I can think about is how bad the traffic is when we visit him.


I’m not familiar with delivering in Orlando but I’m sure the traffic is bad. You will just have to give it a go for a week or two to try to figure out the best time/locations to make it worthwhile.

Good Luck!


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> If you earn income while away from your home state, then that income is also taxed by the state in which it was earned (again, assuming that state has an income tax).


One thing I should also mention is that none of the app companies make a distinction between revenue generated in your home state vs. other states. You get one 1099 that allocates all of your revenue to your home state. So if you do deliveries while away from your home state and don't bother to pay taxes to the other state or file an income tax return with the other state, you would probably never get caught.



Seamus said:


> I’m not familiar with delivering in Orlando but I’m sure the traffic is bad. You will just have to give it a go for a week or two to try to figure out the best time/locations to make it worthwhile.


I have also never delivered in Orlando, but everything that I have read on this forum indicates that it is not a good market to drive in (deliveries or pax). I haven't seen a single poster on this forum that drives in Orlando that had anything good to say about it.


----------

